# Links in quotes



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

The little arrow icon in a quote should link back to the post from which the quote is taken. This is very useful as you can get more of the context of the quote, which is often meaningless without nested quotes.

But it seems to link back to the first post in the thread.

e.g. here:

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showth...playing-jazz&p=1396081&viewfull=1#post1396081

piwikiwi quotes MartinMusicMan and replies, but without the nested quote, we don't know w aht martinMusicMan is replying to, so to find his post we normally would click on the link arrow in the quote, but it doesn't work.

It would be nice if either this could be fixed or we could have nested quoting back.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Pete Thomas said:


> The little arrow icon in a quote should link back to the post from which the quote is taken. This is very useful as you can get more of the context of the quote, which is often meaningless without nested quotes.
> 
> But it seems to link back to the first post in the thread.
> 
> ...


Pete, thanks for your post.
If I recall it right, nested quoting was a third-party modification. Will check if available for vBulletin 4.0.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> Pete, thanks for your post.
> If I recall it right, nested quoting was a third-party modification. Will check if available for vBulletin 4.0.


That's right, I believe it is a mod, but would not be such an issue if the little arrow icon in the quotes could link to the appropriate post.


----------

